# Work shoes



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

Just wondering what other installers wear for work shoes. I wear sneakers. Dr. Scholls to be specific. They are comfortable but it doesn't take long to wear through the toes. Boots are clumsy and uncomfortable for flooring installation. Anyone have any suggestions for shoes that are comfortable and will last?


----------



## MikeFL (Oct 7, 2016)

The best thing I can suggest is have multiple different types & styles and rotate. 

Don't wear the same shoes every day. Just having something different on will make your feet feel better.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

keen and proknees


----------



## BKM Resilient (May 2, 2009)

Mostly OSHA dictates my footwear. When I can I wear cheap white sneakers like the ones sold at Costco for $15 a pair. 

They last just 3 months or so of light use. 

The OSHA work boots can last a year or two if you buy the best but normally 6 months is all you should expect.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

charimon said:


> keen and proknees


Proknees are too uncomfortable. They make it too hard to crawl around.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

I love RedWing Boots. I have worn Redwing 411's for awhile now, and I can usually get 2+ years out of daily use and abuse.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Just recently started wearing the bluntstone 165's (https://www.blundstone.ca/products/blundstone-165-the-csa-greenpatch-met-guard-in-black) and they are hands down the most comfortable/convenient work boot or work shoe I've ever warn. Slip ons are usually frowned upon, but its so convenient when you're taking your boots/shoes off often to go into people's houses.


----------



## mdwkpdx (Jun 17, 2012)

Lot of skater shoes or tennis/court shoes around here.
Non marking soles and good flexibility.

On commercial jobs when it's required, boots.
Mostly hated for their lack of flexibility and extra weight.


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

mdwkpdx said:


> Lot of skater shoes or tennis/court shoes around here.
> Non marking soles and good flexibility.
> 
> On commercial jobs when it's required, boots.
> Mostly hated for their lack of flexibility and extra weight.


It's the same here. I have tried the more expensive tennis shoes and they don't last much longer than the cheaper tennis shoes. I'm just looking for suggestions from others in the flooring trade. The 2 items of clothing that I go through and cost me the most are shoes and jeans. The jeans I like the best and seam to last the longest are carhart. Maybe they should start making tennis shoes.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

I have lots of work footwear depending on the job and season. As long as it looks like it belongs on a carpenter I am good with it. The only time of year I get picky is in winter. I go for 800 therms or more.


----------



## spazman (Feb 16, 2012)

FrankSmith said:


> I have lots of work footwear depending on the job and season. As long as it looks like it belongs on a carpenter I am good with it. The only time of year I get picky is in winter. I go for 800 therms or more.


I have a good pair of redwing work boots for working outside or on the farm but boots are just to heavy and clumsy for floor installation. I have seen installers wear steel toed boots for work. I always thought it was funny that they would wear away the leather on the toes and have the steel shiny and showing.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

charimon said:


> keen and proknees


This is what I use. I have keens, think they are the milwaukees. They are almost a year old and are still great. I did have to spray a bunch of DTM blue, green, and red a month ago and they got covered in overspray. Most of it is worn off but the leather looks worn now so we will see how winter goes. Might have to get a new pair if they are wrecked from the paint. But for 200 or whatever they were they served their purpose lasting a year. And I'm sure they would have gone longer if it wasn't for the paint. The big thing with them is the toe has held up to many thousands of sq ft of flooring. 

Love my prokness with tile. Depending on the job I don't use them on smaller carpet or laminate jobs.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Danner tramline, white sole, tread wears away quickly leaveing a smooth surface that is easy to clean before painting a floor. I have thhem reaoled for 75 once a year.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

If you have a wide, flat toe front, go with Keens! They have a huge, flat toe pocket. For me that means everything. I've only had mine for a few months, but have been pretty hard on them with zero wear issues. I'm absolutely sold on them.


----------

